# Mein PC will nicht richtig!



## mercutio813 (6. April 2005)

Hallo an alle,

ich hab ein Problem mit meinem PC. Hier mal meine Daten

Bezeichnung: CHILIGREEN INTEL P4/3400

Mainboard Biostar P4TSP, Intel Chipset 848P
2x 512 MB Arbeitsspeicher DDR-RAM (PC 400)
200 GB Festplatte, 7.200 rpm (Western Digital WD2000BB)
CYBERLINK DVD SOLUTION FOR DVD BURNER OEM
Microsoft(R) Windows(R) XP Home (chiliGREEN OEM-Lizenz)
Systemkonfiguration "WX W"
KB A4TECH MULTIMEDIA KB16/KB8, INKL. HOTKEYS
IEEE-1394 Firewire-Karte (2x extern/1x intern)
chiliGREEN Desktop-Garantie (2 Jahre mit 1 Jahr VOS)
Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 Prozessor 3.4 GHz (3.40E)
Microsoft(R) Windows(R) XP Home (chiliGREEN OEM, CD/Handb.)
Microsoft(R) Works 8.0 (chiliGREEN OEM)
FLASH CARD READER 7IN1 INTERN, BIOSTAR, SILVER, 3,5"
Gehäuse Midi ATX, Front Audio und USB 2x, 300 Watt Netzteil
DVD-Brenner 16x Multiformat - Double Layer
nVIDIA GeForce FX5700LE, 256 MB, TV-OUT, DVI
Assembling und Qualitätskontrolle
EKL CPU-Kühler (f. Socket 478) 

So mein Problem ist, dass ich sehr viel mit Grafikprogrammen arbeite. Weiß jetzt nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll. Ich schreib einfach mal.
Wenn ich z.B. mit Corel arbeit und ich da ein Bild einfüge und dort dann umrisslinien setze dann hakt der PC nach jedem zweiten oder dritten schritt, ich muss dann immer kurz warten und dann geht es weiter. Das Problem hab ich schon seitdem ich den pc neu aufgesetzt hab.

Ich hab alle updates gemacht ich hab auch die chipsetdriver installiert wie es laut hotline hieß. Jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr weiter.

Das Problem hab ich auch bei Photoshop, ich hab auch schon die Auslagerungsdateien vergrößert bzw. vom System verwalten lassen.
Da ich genügend Arbeitsspeicher habe und auch nen intel 4 chip sollte es doch keine Problem geben oder?!

Vielleicht hat jemand die gleichen Probleme mit diesem PC und hat bereits eine Lösung gefunden.

LG, roman

PS: ach ja die grafikkarte kann es auch nicht sein, weil ich den neuesten driver installiert habe.


----------



## chmee (6. April 2005)

Gleiches Problem hatte ich, als ich mit Photoshop 6 gearbeitet habe, nach Update auf 7
war es wieder weg..

mfg chmee


----------



## mercutio813 (6. April 2005)

ja nur hab ich PS CS


----------



## mercutio813 (6. April 2005)

es ist als hätte er haker... kurz mal aussetzen und dann wieder weiter, bei PS cs dauert manchmal länger oder er dafängt sich gar nicht mehr


----------



## IAN (6. April 2005)

Photoshop CS will eigentlich eine Auslagungsdatei auf einer anderen Partition als die Installation haben.
Mein Rechner ist etwas schwächer als Deiner, habe die gleichen Probleme einigermaßen in Griff bekommen.

IAN


----------



## mercutio813 (6. April 2005)

ooohhh danke, werd ich mal probieren

corel auch?


----------



## mercutio813 (6. April 2005)

corel 12 hängt noch immer, PS hat bis jetzt nichts mehr..


----------

